# USA train SD40 in LGB Digital Train Control



## hielko (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello there,

Does anybody has experience with running an USA trains locomotive (by example the SD40) on LGB digital system. I don't get the loco running well.

Hielko Grommers (the Netherlands)


----------

